# Ading haps or peacocks in mbuna tank



## Janus_dviveidis (Nov 22, 2010)

I have established 120 G mbuna tank, 8 Socolofi, 8 Red zebra, 5 juvenile mystery Labidochromis (probably Labidochromis sp. kimpuma) and unknown number of Demasoni (around 30). Tank is a little bit more than 1 year old, dominant fish Socolofi male. So far due to agression lost 4 zebras, added 4 juveniles. 
Latelly I am thinking to ad some Haps or Peacocks. I know, that this will be risky attempt, but still would like to try it. What kind of hap or peacock is more likely to survive mbuna harassment, should I try mixed group, or males only? Another option in my mind is to add well known hybrid such as aulunocara firefish. 
Please tell me your opinion.









Tank about a year ago.










Tank now, recently cleaned all rocks, so they look too bright, but soon they will be covered by algae and blend with background again.


----------



## ravencrow (Oct 4, 2009)

I personally wouldn't try it... the dems alone being the reason... 
i once kept dems but couldn't handle the chaos and rid my tanks of them except one male and placed him in my all male hap/peacock 135 gal... in less than two days he was the tank boss... terrorizing everyone from the 4"ers to the 10"ers. they're just too aggressive for haps and peacocks... especially for an established tank. same could probably be said of the socolofi and red zebras! if its an absolute must then maybe a jacobfreibergi group... maybe


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

natural enemies in a 120 gallon ring dont do it


----------



## Janus_dviveidis (Nov 22, 2010)

It may be strange, but I dont have much agression problems with demasoni. Now I have 5 males with dominant colors, they constantly fight but without much damage, only lips are constantly white. Other fish also very bright, exept some juveniles. When two males start to fight, third comes and chases one away, dominant socolofi also breaks up fights if they last a little bit longer. Demasoni totally ignore all other fish in the tank. I haven't removed any fish from the tank yet, so my guess I have 50/50 ratio of males and females.
I more worry about socolofi and zebra males they ten to chase anyone when in a bad mood. 
Has anyone tried to add haps or peacocks to similar environment?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 120G? Sounds full already unless it is a 72" tank maybe.

I have had even Cynotilapia kill peacocks. So I would not try it either. I have never put a hap or peacock in a tank with demasoni, Metriaclima or socolofi.

If I wanted to try it no matter what, just to prove the guideline or debunk the myth...maybe a Jake? A hybrid peacock? Red empress?


----------



## Janus_dviveidis (Nov 22, 2010)

Tank is 150 cm it is about 5 feet. At the moment I guess it is kind of full, but I will have to start removing some demasoni, because they are breeding like crazy and large number of fry survive in the tank. If I will find home for male adult zebras and socolofi I would remove couple of both species. So far no takers  I thought that I can remove some fish and add predator wchich later will eat some of the fry. I know that people recommend catfish for that, but in my tank food never reaches bottom, they never get anything to eat and I am not very fond of catfish. I have couple of bristle nose pleco, they are doing fine, but I see them once in a month.
Any idea how many demasoni to keep? Remove all not needed at once, o do it gradually? I have started with 14.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Far easier to add a few well chosen Mbuna to a hap or Peacock tank.

Me I would enjoy your success and not take the risk.

demasoni are nasty little fish but very pretty. Main prob with them is they are v nasty to each other.
Usually recommend at least 12 (so the agression is spread between them and few others suffer too much)but dunno in such a big tank you might get away with less. But 30 is for sure more than you need unless you really like them.

If you must try a hap or peacock then I would try Sciaenochromis fryeri as they are used to hanging around Mbuna and taking their fry.

Saying that you prob want something red?
Not in that lake but sure is red...........









Prob with the Aulonocara hybrid firefish is they often fade once you get them.
I think you might need to feed red colour enhancing foods.
Not always good for your Mbuna?

All the best James


----------



## Janus_dviveidis (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input, I will probably wait for a while before final decision and think about it more. Red definitely would be nice addition to the tank, but if firefish needs special foods to maintain color I better stay away. If I will feel that I must try something fryeri would definitively will be top choice.

By the way what kind of fish is in 24Tropheus picture? I guess some kind of Tropheus  Maybe red Moliro??

I am still waiting for someones success story adding haps or peacokcs into the tank with agresive mbuna


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I have Nimbochromis venestus and livingstonii in with my semi-aggressive all-male mbuna - they're colored up and they take no **** from any of them. I haven't had much luck with other haps or peacocks, except my firefish has done alright (with no special foods or color loss). You might try one of the hardier OB hybrid peacocks, as well.

Only problem with adding larger predator haps to eat fry dems would be getting them not to eat adult dems, too!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Janus_dviveidis said:


> By the way what kind of fish is in 24Tropheus picture? I guess some kind of Tropheus  Maybe red Moliro??


Very close. From a bay to the South of Moliro
going south
7.4 Moliro
7.5 Chipimbi
7.6 Chimba
7.7 Ndole (the ones I have) .
7.8 Kachese
Or so the Aqualog book says. :thumb: all those have good reds.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are keeping the demasoni, you want to maintain about 20 individuals in a 75G tank.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

you could be surprised, even I was when I learned that haps and mbuna dont go together. I have in a tank, a breeding colony of moori in with a breeding colony of Kenyi, they ve been in that tank for about 2 years now, every fish has grown too their adult size except maybe one moorii *** bought lately to raise my female ratio. *** lost one fish due to agression in all that time and it was an holding kenyi, not a moorii. The dominant male, a kenyi will chase any fish of his size, so only the females kenyi, he almost never go for the moorii, thinks he finds them too big for him lol. They all got in the same tank cuz when I first started I didnt know what I was doing, really. I discovered this forum, way too late, and learned so much. Since my tank works, both colonies are breeding, I chose to keep it that way. Anyway, all my other tanks are too small for the kenyi or the moorii. :roll:


----------



## Janus_dviveidis (Nov 22, 2010)

Little update.

I have added one Sciaenochromis fryeri male young adult and 3 Protomelas red empress juveniles to my tank. Fryeri was doing pretty bad first 2 weeks. He didn't eat anything and lost all color, become like socolofi female. He got chased around by dominant socolofi male. Now he is eating, regained 70 percent of color, I don't see much harassment. I hope that when he will become much bigger (now he is same size as adult socolofi male) he will become more dominant and regain color.
Empresses doing fine from the start. No one is bothering them eating fine, swimming everywhere, but hey don't have any color yet, so situation can change later.
Trying find home for my 3 extra red zebra males, they are monsters. Constantly fighting, I am lucky, that dominant fish is socolofi and he keeps them in line to some extend...


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I've had a firefish with mbunas for the past couple years and he is the tank boss. Awesome color too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, no special foods either. Just NLS Pellets & Prime Flake food...just like everyone else in the tank.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Here he is when I first got him.










Here he is now.


----------

